# Diversos inconvenientes con TDA1524A/L



## Ivan N. (Oct 22, 2008)

Holas a todos! Les cuento que estoy armando un pre con el tda1524 y primero se me ocurrio armarlo en la protoboard a ver q tal se desempeñaba, y ahi empezaron los problemas....
Para los que no lo conocen les cuento un poco como funciona (adjunto una imagen del circuito...), basicamente el integrado se encarga de todo y las variaciones se realizan adentro del propio integrado al ingresarle un valor de tension continua entre 0V y 4V (los potenciometros estan para variar esa tension).
En si el circuito anda.. pero bastante mal, a continuacion detallo los "problemitas" que tiene:

1) El volumen: Varia unicamente entre 1.4V y 2.25V ,antes de 1.4V esta muerto, empieza a aumentar y despues de 2.25V se muere de golpe, y en si no amplifica ya que la maxima salida es muy similar a la señal de entrada...

2) El balance: tambien varia bastante mal... las señales varian entre 1V y 3V, entre 0V y 1V anda unicamente un canal y entre 3V y 4V anda unicamente el otro canal.

3) Control de graves: tambien anda mal... los bajos aumentan hasta los 2.1V, donde la ambas salidas mueren de golpe.

4) Control de agudos: Anda! Auqnue no se si bien, aumenta los agudos hasta 3 veces aproximadamente, es un aumento razonable?

El circuito en si es bastante simple, igualmente revise las conexiones y no encontre nada mal.
El tda1524 pareciera ser truchisimo (unicamente dice TDA1524A/L DYY8631 2Y no dice la marca en ningun lado...) puede llegar a ser esa la causa de mis problemas?
Alguien da fe que el circuito funciona perfectamente? .
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## bruno_nqn (Oct 25, 2008)

hola , yo arme este mismo circuito y no tuve ninguno de los problemas q mencionas... puede ser q sea el IC.

PD: este pre tiene mucho ruido para mi gusto... busca en el foro q hay mejores


----------



## cronos (Oct 26, 2008)

a mi tampoco me gusta el sonido que da, es algo sucio, busca algo mejor con algun tl072 u otros, aqui hay muchos. usa el buscador.


----------



## leop4 (Oct 26, 2008)

yo  hice este http://www.chrudim2000.cz/tuning/audio/au_tda1524.html y no tuve ningun problema jaja igual te digo un truco para que no distorcione. pone todos los extremos de los potes a la salida de resistencia de 10K viste que el volumen esta despues de la resistencia bueno coloca todos los potes despues de la resistencia y vas a ver como va.


----------



## MILTONB (Nov 19, 2008)

hola! mira yo la arme.. y lei en varioos lados q el tda 1524 anda hasta con 16V, yo lo alimento con 12 y no tengo ningun tipo de problema ni con el valance,ni con los graves,ni con ls agudos pero con el volumen tengo serios problemas.. porque no regula en la mas minimo... que puede ser?

desde ya muchas gracias y suerte!


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 20, 2008)

Yo armé este y me anduvo bien. Saludos


----------



## MILTONB (Nov 20, 2008)

maurihuarte gracias a tu plano encontre el error!  muchas gracias! yo tenia otro esquema...

suerte! y gacias nuevamente!


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, me alegro. Saludos


----------



## treblo (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola si alguien tiene el circuito impreso del TDA1524A si me lo puede pasar me interesa armar este pre je es para un TDA2040 que la verdad que da gusto como suena pero creo que si armo este pre puede rendir mejor


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 3, 2009)

la verdad yo ya no poseo el pcb (en realidad lo hice a mano ) pero insisto en q si no queres problemas te busques uno mejor... vienen muchos ic truchos de este tipo... el mio anda bien pero aun asi decidi cambiarlo porque no tiene un muy buen sonido y no creo q quieras perder tiempo y dinero en algo q puedas llegar a dejar tirado por ahi como hice yo 
con el tl072 arme un pre q funciona muy bien... para q lo vas a usar?


----------



## treblo (Mar 3, 2009)

mira la cosa es que yo arme un TDA2040 y suena lindo y queria un pre estuve viendo el tl072 pero no se si es bueno no averigue si sale mucho y tampoco tengo pcb si vos tenes el pcb te agradesco que me lo pases o si sabes de donde lo puedo sacar


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 4, 2009)

aca encontras el pcb: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/


----------



## treblo (Mar 4, 2009)

uhhhh buenisimo te agradesco por las rapidas respuestas cuando tenga tiempo lo armo y subo fotos si quedo lindo ajjajajajjaajajaj gracias


----------



## bruno_nqn (Mar 5, 2009)

ok dale... fijate que ahi mismo habla sobre una modificacion para que se comporte mejor


----------



## unmonje (Nov 26, 2010)

Aunque tardia ,he aqui mi colaboraciòn...
Respecto del problema con el TDA1524a digo que ...He armado varios y tuve el problema que menciona el que iniciò este SPOT, y lo resolvi de la siguiente manera a saber...:
Lo alimentè con 7808 ,para evitar que emita radio frecuencia (oscile) puse un capacitor de 22uf
 a la entrada del regulador y .1 a la salida ,cerca de las patitas de este.
Respecto al problema del  volumen y demas,hice lo siguiente.
La salida de la pata 17 entrega 4 volts
-Puse el ànodo de un diodos 1n4148 en ella y conectè el càtodo al -vivo- de los cuatro potes.
  Asi baje los 4volts a 3.3v. 
-Otro con càtodo a masa y ahi conectè los extremos de 3 potes,menos el volumen ,al que le agregue otro diodo mas.El volumen comienza a andar a los 1.2 v                       
-Los graves quedaron bien asi.
-A los agudos lo tuve que calibrar con un preset de 100k a la salida del pote de Agudos.Esto lo hice para que no sature en agudos y aprovechar todo el cursor sin distorciòn.
En estas condiciones se logra lo siguiente:
Cuando pongo todos los potes en exactamente en el medio ,la Ganancia del PRE es la ideal,es 
decir, UNITARIA y respuesta tonal plana.
En esta condiciòn ,con 1Vpp en la entrada ,entrega 1Vpp a la salida (330RMS)
Con maximo refuerzo de graves y agudos crece hasta 3Vpp...(exelente)
Lo probè con un osciloscopio de 40mhz y luego con una PC...10 puntos !!! para tan poca guita.
Usè onda senoidal y  cuadrada a 100 hrz,1khz y 10khz.
La cuadrada se usò para probar el refuerzo de tonos del espectro de audio.

Espero les sirva ...Saludos 

-UNMONJE-

Me olvidaba...alguien en este SPOT, por ahi, mencionò lo sigueinte :

-Para que quiero un preamplificador que casi no amplifica.? (entrada 1v - salida 1v)

Respuesta:
En audio profesional, estas etapas de control del tonos y volumen, se las considera,
dentro de otro grupo mayor de circuitos,como,-Conformadoras de SEÑAL- y no  como
amplificadoras.Es decir , està hecho a propòsito que no amplifique.

Porque ?
Es para evitar el CAOS.
En estos terminos ,en un circuito muy complejo es necesario y ùtil saber que 
-algo- hace solo una cosa y no varias.
Dicho de otra manera es bueno saber que el que controla  volumen , solo hace ,eso.
Que el control de Graves,solo controla graves.
Si cada etapa amplificara un valor desconocido cualquiera,...¿como hariamos
para emparejar varios canales ò saber la amplificaciòn total de todo ?
Por eso ,el PRE mantiene un valor de 1 Vpp en toda su extenciòn.
Si hubiera una fuente de sonido de muy bajo nivel,como un microfono magnetico,
se le agregarà la etapa (preamplicadora) necesaria desde pocos mvolts hasta 1 Vpp.
Entonces , a todo el conjunto le llamamos PREAMPLIFICADOR.
Total,es el AMPLIFICADOR quien cumple la tarea de llevar el sonido a nuestro nivel deseado...
Espero se haya entendido ..Saludos    -UNMONJE-


----------



## elneroo (Nov 30, 2010)

hola UNMONJE es bastante interesante tu aporte........ tu crees que puedas mostrar el diagrama y las modificaciones que le hicistes al pre estoy muy interesado en hacerlo.. te agradeceria bastante.........
gracias... salu2........


----------



## unmonje (Dic 1, 2010)

elneroo dijo:


> hola UNMONJE es bastante interesante tu aporte........ tu crees que puedas mostrar el diagrama y las modificaciones que le hicistes al pre estoy muy interesado en hacerlo.. te agradeceria bastante.........
> gracias... salu2........




ELNERO : Hice un dibujo para subirlo ,pero no encontre la forma de hacerlo sin un HTTP
Como sea, si sigues al pie de la letra lo que he escrito,no cave duda de como es el circuito...
Presta atencion ...es cortito !!!   Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola ...Finalmente pude subir el archivo con la correcciòn al TDA 1524qa

Saludos...


----------



## noiseteam (Sep 8, 2013)

unmonje dijo:


> Hola ...Finalmente pude subir el archivo con la correcciòn al TDA 1524qa
> 
> Saludos...



A cuanto calibraste el pot en los agudos??

En tus comentarios no mencionas la etapa d bass bost que segun muestran en varios proyectos con este IC, yo loo arme y aparte de los varios problemas con el bajo, no provoca ningun cambio eso del bass boost.
saludos


----------



## guillermo2 (Sep 9, 2013)

la reforma esta bien, pero no la del diodo que va al pote de tono, ese lo saque, pero le puse una pequeña resistencia para evitar que el equipo sature; ademas el pote de agudos a mi no me funciono, es mas este ci tira muchos agudos y demasiados medios. los medios son los que me dieron mas problemas porque le quita graves y parece que distorcionaran a alto volumen. yo le puse los capacitores que van a masa de .1 micro, y tambien los que van a la salida con las resistencias, los primeros le dan mejores graves,mayor valor satura, y los de la salida le bajan un poco los medios. en verdad este ci es bastabte berreta, pero con estas reformas mas de uno los va a envidiar y sin tener que comprar execivas potencias, lograran que los miren al pasar. exitos.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 11, 2013)

noiseteam dijo:


> A cuanto calibraste el pot en los agudos??
> 
> En tus comentarios no mencionas la etapa d bass bost que segun muestran en varios proyectos con este IC, yo loo arme y aparte de los varios problemas con el bajo, no provoca ningun cambio eso del bass boost.
> saludos



La parte de BASS BOOST a mi personalmente no me interesa porque prefiero escuchar todo con respuesta PLANA tal como fué grabado, ( sin reforzar agudos ni graves) Los controles de tono , solo los uso para compensar el  sonido de acuerdo al ambiente donde esté el equipo.





guillermo2 dijo:


> la reforma esta bien, pero no la del diodo que va al pote de tono, ese lo saque, pero le puse una pequeña resistencia para evitar que el equipo sature; ademas el pote de agudos a mi no me funciono, es mas este ci tira muchos agudos y demasiados medios. los medios son los que me dieron mas problemas porque le quita graves y parece que distorcionaran a alto volumen. yo le puse los capacitores que van a masa de .1 micro, y tambien los que van a la salida con las resistencias, los primeros le dan mejores graves,mayor valor satura, y los de la salida le bajan un poco los medios. en verdad este ci es bastabte berreta, pero con estas reformas mas de uno los va a envidiar y sin tener que comprar execivas potencias, lograran que los miren al pasar. exitos.



Perdón pero este preamplificador no tiene control de TONOS MEDIOS, 
Respecto al control de agudos, el pote es justamente para ajustar la señal de manera  que NUNCA sature la salida del preamplificador cuando se le inyecta una señal cuadrada de 10khz  de 1vpico a pico.
Como se hace a nivel profesional..
Si quieres muchos agudos ya es otro tema. 
Todo lo que he escrito fue hecho y calibrado con osciloscopio e instrumental serio , demasiado para este PRE , tan económico y de poca monta.


----------



## guillermo2 (Sep 11, 2013)

unmonje dijo:


> La parte de BASS BOOST a mi personalmente no me interesa porque prefiero escuchar todo con respuesta PLANA tal como fué grabado, ( sin reforzar agudos ni graves) Los controles de tono , solo los uso para compensar el  sonido de acuerdo al ambiente donde esté el equipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



este circuito como bien indicas no tiene control de medios, pero al oido humano tira demasiados agudos, a mi lo del preset, y mira que lo saue, lo cambie, lo reconecte varias veces, y no me bajaron los agudos. si logre bajarlos un poco dandoles mas grabes cambiando todos los capacitores que van a masa por .1 micros. con eso le baje un poco los agudos pero no asi los sonidos medios, como no tengo un pote que regule esto, busque y probe ponerle los mismos capacitores a las salidas del ciecuito, y eso lo mejoro, quitando medios. aun no lo he probado con el auto en marcha, pero si no me convence probare cambiando estos ultimos por otros valores. pasa que mi escape es un poco ruidoso y quiero que se escuche igual que con el motor apagado. otro tema es que si balanceo para un canal los graves suenan muy bien casi como un equipo comprado , pero con el balance al medio obtengo menos graves y de menor calidad, con mas tonos medios que graves.


----------



## diegazodz (Oct 11, 2020)

Hola a Todos, impecables sus comentarios, realmente han hecho un gran trabajo para que este pre ande decentemente.
Recientemente arme uno y gracias a sus consejos se puede decir que funciona aceptable.
El unico tema que me quedo fue que hace mucho plop al prender/apagar. Eso lo solucione con un retardador de conexión de parlantes. Pero tambien ploppea al activar/desactivar el loudness (pata 17 a resistencia y masa), cambie los cap de salida de 4.7 a 2.2uf como alguien menciono en otro post pero sigue ploppeando, alguno tuvo ese inconveniente?
Saludos a todos y gracias por el aporte.


----------

